
General Electric workers launch protest, demand to make ventilators - elicash
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/y3mjxg/general-electric-workers-walk-off-the-job-demand-to-make-ventilators
======
Apocryphon
> IUE-CWA Local 86004 President Jake Aguanaga offered his plant, located in
> Arkansas City, Kansas, as an example of how much manufacturing capacity
> could be converted: more than 52 percent of his workforce has been laid off,
> and several football fields worth of factory space are currently sitting
> idle. “If GE trusts us to build, maintain, and test engines which go on a
> variety of aircraft where millions of lives are at stake, why wouldn’t they
> trust us to build ventilators?” he said.

This reminds me of the story of Audi's unions demand electric model for main
German plant:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13986889](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13986889)

Unions don't just exist for the workers. If management acts shortsighted in
such a way that their jobs are impacted, they can force management to make
better business decisions.

